# emerge sync und emerge-websync funktionieren nicht - Proxy

## KaterGonzo

Hallo, 

an der Arbeit sitze ich hinter einem Proxy und Surfen funktioniert reibungslos, wenn ich den Proxy bsp. bei Firefox eintrage. Jetzt möchte ich aber mal mein System updaten bzw. ein paar Programme installieren, aber mit emerge sync komme ich nicht weit:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge sync
> 
> >>> starting rsync with rsync://65.19.163.230/gentoo-portage...
> 
> >>> checking server timestamp ...
> ...

 

Daraufhin habe ich in folgenden Dateien meinen Proxy eingetragen: 

1. /etc/make.conf

2. /etc/profile

3. /etc/wget/wgetrc 

Habe dort folgendes eingetragen:

 *Quote:*   

> http_proxy="192.168.111.1:8080/"
> 
> ftp_proxy="192.168.111.1:8080/"
> 
> 

 

Bei /etc/wget/wgetrc habe ich zusätzlich noch die Option use_proxy = on

 aktiviert. Anschließend habe ich versucht, mit emerge-websync den aktuellen Portage zu ziehen, aber ohne Erfolg:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge-webrsync
> 
> Fetching most recent snapshot
> 
> Attempting to fetch file dated: 20041206
> ...

 

Es tut sich aber nix. Nach den ersten zwei Zeilen tut sich gar nichts mehr und ich weiß nicht warum! Weder ein Traffic auf der Festplatte noch auf der netzwerkkarte lässt sich verzeichnen, es tut sich nix. 

Wer ist so lieb und kann mir bei meinem Problem helfen? DANKE im Voraus!

----------

## ian!

Namen können aufgelöst werden? Benötigt der Proxy eine Authentifizierung?

----------

## KaterGonzo

also,

ich befinde mich mit meiner Linux-Kiste in einem Windows-Netzwerk. Alle anderen Rechner befinden sich in einer Domäne. Wenn ich beispielsweise nur

 *Quote:*   

> ping mschmidt

 

eingebe, passiert nichts. Ich muss dann

 *Quote:*   

> ping mschmidt.gus.local

 

eingeben, also den kompletten Domänennamen. Dann bekomme ich Antwort.

Ob der Proxy eine Authentifizierung benötigt, denke ich nicht, denn ich brauche im Firefox auch nur die IP-Adresse und den Port (8080) angeben und ich kann surfen.

----------

## Genone

funktioniert wget (bzw. $FETCHCOMMAND) ausserhalb von Portage?

----------

## kurt

Hallo

```
unset http_proxy

unset ftp_proxy

export RSYNC_PROXY="192.168.111.1:8080"

export HTTP_PROXY="http://192.168.111.1:8080"

export FTP_PROXY="http://192.168.111.1:8080"
```

danach müsste es gehen.

gruss

kurt

----------

## KaterGonzo

Hmm, leider nicht. Es ist zum heulen  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash-2.05b# unset http_proxy
> 
> bash-2.05b# unset ftp_proxy
> ...

 

Ich komme ja ins Internet und kann eine beliebige Webseite anpingen. Wie lange muss ich denn warten, bis mir emerge-webysnc etwas anzeigt? Nach ein, zwei Minuten breche ich immer ab!

 *Quote:*   

> funktioniert wget (bzw. $FETCHCOMMAND) ausserhalb von Portage?

 

Ich habe mit wget noch nicht gearbeitet. Was soll ich damit machen? Kann mir mal jemand nen wget Befehl zeigen, damit ich damit einen Testdowlnoad machen kann?

----------

## Gekko

Mit wget Dateiname kannst Du Dateien ganz einfach runterladen. Mit emerge -pf wasduemergenwillst kannst Du nachgucken was Du brauchst.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Also, wget funktioniert!

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b$ wget ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-1.0PR.1-source.tar.bz2
> 
> --09:32:58--  ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-1.0PR.1-source.tar.bz2
> 
>            => `firefox-1.0PR.1-source.tar.bz2'
> ...

 

und noch was ist mir aufgefallen: wenn ich beispielsweise ein Paket mit emerge -f *Paket* mache, klappt auch ohne Probleme! Er zieht das File auf die Platte  :Smile: 

Trotzdem kann ich kein emerge-websync machen! Was mache ich bloß falsch?

----------

## ian!

emerge-webrsync schweigt erstmal eine ganze Weile, während der Snapshot heruntergeladen wird. Um auch den wget-Output anzeigen zu lassen, führe emerge-webrsync -v aus.

----------

## KaterGonzo

Ahh, jetzt geht es, habe das Problem gefunden! Nachdem ich -v dazu gemacht habe, konnte ich sehen, dass die Mirrors keinen Portage-Tree hatten.

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge-webrsync -v
> 
> Fetching most recent snapshot
> 
> Attempting to fetch file dated: 20041207
> ...

 

Daraufhin habe ich im Forum gesucht und gesehen, dass man mit mirrorselect die besten Mirrors ausfindig machen kann. Ich habe als mirrorselelect emerged und folgendes gemacht:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge mirrorselect
> 
> mirrorselect -a s-5

 

Und jetzt geht es! Vielen Dank an alle!

----------

## lemon.it

Also ich gehe auch über einen Proxy ins Netz. Der Proxy ist auf 100.1.99.2 auf Port 3128, zur Authentifizierung benutze ich BENUTZERNAME und PASSWORT.

Nach Eingabe von "emerge-webrsync -v" erhalte ich

```
Error in proxy URL ftp://BENUTZERNAME:PASSWORT@100.1.99.2:3128: Must be HTTP
```

Bei einem emerge --sync erhalte ich

```
>>>Starting rsync with rsync://62.197.40.130/gentoo-portage...

>>>Checking server timestamp ...

bad response from proxy -- HTTP/1.0 403 Forbidden

rsync: failed to connect to 100.1.99.2: No such file or directory (2)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(107) [receiver=2.6.8]

>> Retrying...
```

In meiner /etc/make.conf steht:

```
HTTP_PROXY="http://BENUTZERNAME:PASSWORT@100.1.99.2:3128"

RSYNC_PROXY="http://BENUTZERNAME:PASSWORT@100.1.99.2:3128"
```

Ich kann problemlos Internetadressen anpingen, Netzwerkkonfiguration bzw. DNS wird richtig aufgelöst.

Weiß jemand Rat? Ist vielleicht ein bestimmter Port auf dem Proxy gesperrt? Wenn ja, welcher?

Viele Grüße aus Südtirol!

Lemon.it

----------

## think4urs11

1) http_proxy/ftp_proxy müssen kleingeschrieben sein, nur RSYNC_PROXY ist groß

2) Die Authentifizierung am Proxy scheint generell ja zu klappen sonst käme kein 403 sondern ein 407, von daher tippe ich auf ein Konfigproblem des Proxy.

Der Proxy muß nach außen Port 873/tcp zulassen (mittels CONNECT-Methode) damit du einen emerge sync machen kannst; ansonsten bleibt nur emerge-websync. Sofern das gegeben ist und es immer noch nicht funktioniert wirst du wohl oder übel für diesen PC die Auth abschalten müssen (oder emerge-webrsync benutzen).

----------

## lemon.it

Hi!

Habe jetzt in der make.conf http_proxy geschrieben statt HTTP_PROXY, aber emerge-webrsync gibt mir immer noch dieselbe Meldung (Must me HTTP).

Viele Grüße

Lemon.it

----------

